# Wifi works but wlan0 doesnt support scanning

## HomeHammer

As the title says I have wpa_supplicant configured and on boot it connects to my wifi no problem

But when, in xfce, I try to scan for a network in wpa_gui or wifi-radar.sh it says that wlan0 doesnt support scanning

Also when I run iwconfig:

```
wlan0:  no wireless extensions
```

I just want to scan to select a network to connect to, I was able to connect to wifi because I know the ssid of my home

Since this is a laptop I need to go somewhere and connect to a wifi network

I installed network manager but I unmerge it because it didnt help and wifi stopped working at all

Also what do you recommend to use to connect to wifi on the fly (I dont really want to enter xfce, open up terminal and edit wpa_supplicant.conf all the time

I would be nice to have that little button, like in xubuntu in the top bar (the wifi button) how can I do that

Not on topic

Other problems I encounter:

Trackpad is to sensible in xfce even with sensibility and aceleration on minimum

When I boot up the system if the laptop is not connected by ethernet it stops 50s to wait for eth0 (this slows down my boot time), what can I do to change the waiting time to like 5-10s

Sorry for long post but I have already research for this and did not find an answer to my problems

----------

## DONAHUE

recommend your kernel have:

 *Quote:*   

> -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> 
> --- Wireless                                                       
> ...

 

Even if you use -Dnl80211 instead of -Dwext . In history nl80211 was calling wext ....

```
emerge ifplugd
```

 checks, not connected, moves on

----------

## UberLord

 *HomeHammer wrote:*   

> As the title says I have wpa_supplicant configured and on boot it connects to my wifi no problem
> 
> But when, in xfce, I try to scan for a network in wpa_gui or wifi-radar.sh it says that wlan0 doesnt support scanning
> 
> Also when I run iwconfig:
> ...

 

Try using dhcpcd to configure your networking. Follow the guide in my sig.

For a nice UI, try dhcpcd-ui with a GTK+ or Qt front end, although you'll need to add the ebuild linked in my sig into an overlay for a more reliable version.

----------

## HomeHammer

 *DONAHUE wrote:*   

> recommend your kernel have:
> 
>  *Quote:*   -*- Networking support  --->
> 
> -*-   Wireless  --->
> ...

 

ifplugd worked thanks, now the laptop boots really fast

But I recompiled the kernel with that option and still the same problem persists (im using genkernel to do so)

Edit:

I finnaly figured it out, my mistake, I was not booting the proper kernel (always booting the older one), Im not used to grub2

I had to manualy edit grub.cfg to put things to workLast edited by HomeHammer on Fri Oct 10, 2014 11:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## HomeHammer

 *UberLord wrote:*   

>  *HomeHammer wrote:*   As the title says I have wpa_supplicant configured and on boot it connects to my wifi no problem
> 
> But when, in xfce, I try to scan for a network in wpa_gui or wifi-radar.sh it says that wlan0 doesnt support scanning
> 
> Also when I run iwconfig:
> ...

 

My problem is not with setting up dhcp, I can connect by wire and wireless but I cant scan the wifi around me

Ergo if I dont know the wifi network I want I cant connect to it, since I cant scan wifi how can I know what is available

Although I followed that tutorial and did not see any improvement

Also I wanted something graphical to do this work, I dont want to keep editing my wpa_supplicant.conf to connect

----------

## UberLord

A (dhcpcd-)GTK+ or (dhcpcd-)Qt SSID selection menu isn't graphical?

Did you want clippy to magically appear also?   :Twisted Evil: 

Unlike the other tools, the dhcpcd front ends talk directly to wpa_supplicant for AP scans so it might work for you.

If `wpa_cli scan_results` shows something, dhcpcd-gtk/qt will show it also.

----------

